# Why You Shouldn't Buy a Gun



## AWP (Oct 1, 2010)

Because one won't suffice and even IF you could only purchase one you'll still find something new to buy for it.

Stick with crack folks, in the long run it is probably cheaper.

Signed,
My Wife Will Kill Me Once She Figures It All Out.
(And probably with my own stuff, too!)


----------



## Headshot (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm selling two to make room for some upgrades; it's the circle of life...and death.  HH6 already wants to know what her cut is, so I had to show her some of my knives and ask which one she would like a cut from.


----------

